
Disney World Needs to Fix Its Fading Theme Park - spking
https://www.fool.com/pwa/investing/2019/08/24/disney-world-needs-to-fix-its-fading-theme-park.aspx
======
late
The future of massive theme parks is super interesting when VR, AR and other
tech can be utilized at scale. Theme parks are making tons of money but they
still rely some very old fashioned ways of entertainment. I mean, for
Universal in Orlando, it seems, 3D coasters are the creme de la creme.

Or what do you think, where’s the future of the biggest theme parks?

~~~
morkfromork
No future for theme parks once the experience can be replicated in VR.

